

Video hack in Times Square.  Guy takes over monitors - ScotterC
http://www.keepbusy.net/play.php?id=guy-hacks-times-square

======
gpambrozio
This has been here before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401> and
guess what? hoax: [http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/03/17/thinkmodo-
the...](http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/03/17/thinkmodo-the-firm-
behind-the-fake-new-york-times-square-hack-video/)

~~~
ScotterC
Thanks. I thought it must have been. Had no idea how it could have been done.

